# First fattie!!



## southoksmoker (Mar 27, 2009)

I am SO Excited! Can't wait to fire up the smoker in the morning. Being a big fan of mexican food, I figured my first fattie should be a tribute to the south of the border. So, without further adue, here she is!


Went to the local butcher shop and got 2lbs of some really lean ground chuck. A little salt, cumin and chile powder dusting on the meat.


Roasted some pablano and anaheim peppers, de-seeded and sliced.


Grilled some vidalia onion and spooned out some of my home made salsa(I'll post the recipe for that in the sides section). Most folks call it pico-de-gallo, but where I come from it's always been used as salsa.



Added 3/4lb of fresh chorizo from the local mexican meat shop.


Finished it out with cheddar, montery jack and queso cheeses.


Rolled it up and popped it if the fridge to set up. I figured it might be a good idea to wrap it in a butchers twine sleeve to hold it together in the smoker. I'll post a pic of that in the morning when I fire the smoker up and wrap the fattie.

Won't be no sugar plums dancing in MY head tonight, heheheh! Soon as I can get to the market tonight and pick up some bacon, gonna try a weave and put together a bacon-cheeseburger fattie for the kiddies.


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 27, 2009)

I like the ingredients in your fatty, bet that will smell good as it smokes away. What kind of wood are you going to use on that baby? 

Good luck and hope to see some more pics!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Mar 27, 2009)

Sounds awesome... First of many fatties im sure


----------



## the dude abides (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh man.  I love the idea of adding chorizo.  That's delicious.  And thanks for a new idea...  see ya at the throwdown.

Nice job.  Thanks for sharing the picts.

One suggestion and others may poo-poo this.  But you may want to consider wrapping in bacon slices to keep it from falling apart.  The twine may work too.  I'm not positive about that.  I would just hate for you to loose a fine looking fatty like that to the bottom of your smoker.

Chorizo huh?  Good choice.


----------



## southoksmoker (Mar 27, 2009)

The bacon weave would have been my first choice, Dude, but I really wanted to keep with the mexican theme on this one. I guess time and experimentation will tell on the twine sleeve. I will post the pics of it wrapped in the sleeve tomorrow, and of course, the finished product!(Fingers will stay crossed for the next 24 hours)

Sumo, I plan on using mesquite wood to smoke it with. The stuff grows in acres down here, and I think it will add to the southwest flavor.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks good so far, can't wait to see when she's all done.
Of all the fatties I have done I only did 1 (Greek) without bacon, but that was because I was keeping with a Greek theme, so far I haven't had one split open
knock on hickory...

I wonder how the chorizo would turn out mixed in with the beef...


----------



## lownslow (Mar 28, 2009)

My 2 cts is that bacon looks pretty but from an end product standpoint it takes away from the fatty.  I have rolled the sausage out to less than 1/4 inch and never had one fall apart and the sausage gets a much better texture and smoky flavor without the bacon.  

I think that bacon makes most everything better but not the fatty.  The sausage just has plenty of fat and doesn't need it.  But again this is just from a taste/texture point of view.  When you throw in how it looks, nothing beats a bacon weave.


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 28, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing the finished fattie.  Looks really good.


----------



## southoksmoker (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok, went to the butcher shop and got this really neat twine sleeve and a roll of butcher's twine to sew it up with. Here's how it looks(pre-smoker)


Gonna let it set up and fire it up in the morning. 

And, doggone it, it was driving me crazy thinking of the extra space in the smoker going to waste, so I made this one up for the kids.


Cheddar cheese, cause as we all know, cheddar is beddar!


Pickles,


Ketchup and mustard,


Grilled onions,


Oh yeah! Had to do this one with bacon. I figure we should be able to slice it and lay it right on a homemade bun. These things are so versatile it's amazing! Finished pictures coming forthwith!


----------



## jagerviking (Mar 28, 2009)

Im acting like homer simpson looking at donuts when I see these  mmmmmmm f a t t i e s


----------



## rivet (Mar 28, 2009)

I think that one you made for the kids is GREAT! I have two of my own (kids, that is) and they will get a kick out of a fatttie like that made just for them. Two summers ago I introduced them to Fatties and they can't get enough. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alx (Mar 28, 2009)

that looks great-lucky kids.


----------



## elde (Mar 28, 2009)

Putting it in a disposable aluminum pan or a baking pan you're willing to get all dirty works too.


----------



## southoksmoker (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok folks, here's the finished product! Sorry takin so long to get here, been busy eating
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


About 2 hours in the smoker. Geez, I can't wait!!


Ta da! The one on the right is the mexican fattie, left side is the bacon cheeseburger. The butcher's sleeve is still on the mexican fattie at this point.


The sleeve left some really nifty marks on the mexican.


Was gonna add the avacado pre-smoker, but figured it would be mushy and brown by the time it was done, so I added it post.


The bacon cheeseburger tossed on a bun with some tater salad and beans.

Well, the wife and I should get some good quality "us" time tonight, as the kids are now in fattie comas


----------



## rivet (Mar 29, 2009)

Yum!!


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Mar 29, 2009)

Man that looks awesome!!


----------



## the dude abides (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice job.  Congrats on your first fatty.


----------



## jagerviking (Mar 29, 2009)

"Well, the wife and I should get some good quality "us" time tonight, as the kids are now in fattie comas"

Now thats a GREAT line!!! I love it, fattie comas  lol


----------



## azrocker (Mar 29, 2009)

*Poooooiiiiinnnnts!*


----------

